# Nico Grimm. New kitty



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

So, this little girl was wandering around the church parking lot during vbs today so I brought her home. She's currently napping on my tummy with a fleece covering her. I don't have any spare money but I'm sure she needs shots and I'd like to know how old she is. Katara, our first kitty. The black one, doesn't like her yet, but has only hissed at her a couple times. Kal'el just doesn't care



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Squeeeeee!! She's a Cutie!
So glad you took her under your wing!!
Hope someone can help you with her age! My guess, looking at her, 12 weeks??


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, such cute photos!
I think she looks young indeed. I sure hope you can scrape up some money to get her checked by a vet soon! I would think they can give you the best approximate answer.
Good luck, and please clean that litter box! Lol.


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Good luck, and please clean that litter box!


Cute kitten, but this is what I was thinking too.


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Chloe92us said:


> Cute kitten, but this is what I was thinking too.



Yeah, I meant to do that before I took the picture.






"ima get you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a sweet looking kitten.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She's irresistible! And she seems to be quite a fan of yours already.  If she's that tame, is it possible she was just lost?

How old are Katara and Kal'el?


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

spirite said:


> She's irresistible! And she seems to be quite a fan of yours already.  If she's that tame, is it possible she was just lost?
> 
> How old are Katara and Kal'el?


Katara is just over a year and Kal'el is a few months older than her. We got Katara back in November and Kal'el a month or two ago. Both from Petsmart. 

It is possible but my church is in a very rural area. Not many people live near it. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

more naps and some milk replacement. How do I go about weening her off the stuff?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

OMG....SO cute!!


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

wallycat said:


> OMG....SO cute!!



Thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What a sweetheart! awwwwwwwwwwww....she is adorable!

From what I read on weaning...start providing some wet food mixed with warm water... just tiny bits. She will start licking it. If she doesn't, you could swipe some across her lips with your finger or put some on her paw (if she is bathing herself already).


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Mochas Mommy said:


> What a sweetheart! awwwwwwwwwwww....she is adorable!
> 
> From what I read on weaning...start providing some wet food mixed with warm water... just tiny bits. She will start licking it. If she doesn't, you could swipe some across her lips with your finger or put some on her paw (if she is bathing herself already).



Oh, thank you. A friend of mine suggested the same thing, but with milk


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Cow's milk will give her diarrhea....use kitten milk if you are doing this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Mochas Mommy said:


> Cow's milk will give her diarrhea....use kitten milk if you are doing this.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I've got kitty milk replacement


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Purr-fect!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

How could anything be as cute as that photo of her on her back with all of her paws up?! Just want to tickle that tummy!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

She looks way too young to be away from momma and um...how do I say this delicately???.....your litter box needs scooping BADLY! Pee-U.


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Marcia said:


> She looks way too young to be away from momma and um...how do I say this delicately???.....your litter box needs scooping BADLY! Pee-U.



That's been pointed out and done. It just had been brought in from someone else's home. Tis someone else's poop


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

who_izzy said:


> That's been pointed out and done. It just had been brought in from someone else's home. Tis someone else's poop
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Huh? Not sure I understand (or even want to). Are you saying you brought someone else's *USED* litter box into your home for your cats to use? :sad:


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

I just brought that over right before I took the pictures. Right after I cleaned and washed it. Yes. 
What I meant to do was bring it over, wash it and then set it down. Somewhere in my excitement I missed a step. 
It was a dead cats poops. The neighbors didn't dump it before giving it to me and My planning ahead skills are lacking. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Marcia said:


> Huh? Not sure I understand (or even want to). Are you saying you brought someone else's *USED* litter box into your home for your cats to use? :sad:



Are hand-me-down litter boxes a nono? I've never had cats before Katara in Nov. now I feel like I'm collecting them with limited knowledge


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

who_izzy said:


> Are hand-me-down litter boxes a nono? I've never had cats before Katara in Nov. now I feel like I'm collecting them with limited knowledge
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There's nothing wrong with hand me down boxes, but there's something VERY wrong about hand me down POOP! Come on, you don't expect us to believe that one, do you??!!!! 

Since you are collecting cats, the most important thing you can do for them is to keep their box clean. Period. Once a day...SCOOP! If your box, as pictured, is a regular occurrence, they will be peeling on your bed and sofa in no time. And you can't blame the cats. Just please don't give us some lame excuse about the box. Just say, yea- it's dirty, I cleaned it, and commit to doing better moving forward.


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry, my last post was condescending and it won't let me edit it. Since you're new to cat keeping, and you now have 3; litter box maintenance is a high priority item. We have two cats and have to scoop twice a day, and we have 3 huge boxes. You will need multiple boxes and will need to scoop, at a minimum, once a day. No excuses, or I promise you will have cat pee and poop all over the place.


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Chloe92us said:


> Sorry, my last post was condescending and it won't let me edit it. Since you're new to cat keeping, and you now have 3; litter box maintenance is a high priority item. We have two cats and have to scoop twice a day, and we have 3 huge boxes. You will need multiple boxes and will need to scoop, at a minimum, once a day. No excuses, or I promise you will have cat pee and poop all over the place.



Okeydokey. We have that blue one from the pic and a self filtering one


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Chloe92us said:


> There's nothing wrong with hand me down boxes, but there's something VERY wrong about hand me down POOP! Come on, you don't expect us to believe that one, do you??!!!!
> 
> Since you are collecting cats, the most important thing you can do for them is to keep their box clean. Period. Once a day...SCOOP! If your box, as pictured, is a regular occurrence, they will be peeling on your bed and sofa in no time. And you can't blame the cats. Just please don't give us some lame excuse about the box. Just say, yea- it's dirty, I cleaned it, and commit to doing better moving forward.



Oooh. This is the post you meant. I didn't even see this one. 

On that note, I mostly enjoyed my short stay on y'all's forum, but I dot think I'll be coming back. No sense in being called a liar by strangers. Enjoy your cats and have a nice life


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

who_izzy said:


> On that note, I mostly enjoyed my short stay on y'all's forum, but I dot think I'll be coming back. No sense in being called a liar by strangers. Enjoy your cats and have a nice life
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hope you don't leave the forum. I am sorry I said it; I regretted it after I re-read it but it would not let me edit my comment. It's not my business and I should have kept my opinion to myself.

I am not a clean freak, but litter box maintenance is something I feel passionate about due to my cat Bemson who will pee on the sofa if his box isn't clean.


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Chloe92us said:


> I hope you don't leave the forum. I am sorry I said it; I regretted it after I re-read it but it would not let me edit my comment. It's not my business and I should have kept my opinion to myself.
> 
> I am not a clean freak, but litter box maintenance is something I feel passionate about due to my cat Bemson who will pee on the sofa if his box isn't clean.



I feel the same about my post. Lot of personal crap I won't get into here xp I too am crazy bout my litter box. I am constantly filtering poo through our other one before and after I work. So about every twelve hours. All is forgiven


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

On the weaning front, a good trick I foundw as the sprinkle the kitten formula powder on the wet food. The scent of the powder will sometimes be enough to help her figure out that the news stuff is food.

A few other kitten-feeding notes:

Always feed her warm food, never chill or straight from the fridge. You can add hot tap water to heat it up if you need to, the extra water will never be a bad thing.

Also, with all your kittens I'd suggest feeding tham as many different brands and flavours of wet food as possible! When they're young is when they learn what's edible and what's not. Feeding many different choices will help you prevent them from becoming picky cats.

If it were me I'd also feed kibbles as occasional treats, and raw food too! The more options the better, IMO.


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

librarychick said:


> On the weaning front, a good trick I foundw as the sprinkle the kitten formula powder on the wet food. The scent of the powder will sometimes be enough to help her figure out that the news stuff is food.
> 
> A few other kitten-feeding notes:
> 
> ...



The two older ones tend to eat just the hard food. We get wet food as an occasional treat as it sometimes gives Katara bad diarrhea 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I'd try giving Katara (and the others as well) a supplement such as acidophilus to help promote good gut bacteria first.

I don't know if you've had much chance to check out the Health & Nutrition forum here, but there's a LOT of evidence that wet food is considerably healthier than dry. Even if you can get the two younger ones (especially your little male) to eat canned food that'd be a good idea.

Males are especially prone to urinary blockages, and a higher water content food plays a large part in preventing that before it starts.

*shrugs* I'd suggest heading to the Health & Nutrition forum for some great info to get your kits all off on the right foot, nutrition-wise


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Alright! Just so we're clear. 
Katara-black-female-11 mo. 
Kal'el-grey-male-14 mo. 
Nico-tabby?-female ~7-8~? Weeks





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Now the kitten is getting brave lol. She keeps trying to play with the other cats' tails. They still are not fans


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

